# strange network bars



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

We are receiving LTE in my area on Thursday, so I wanted to go ahead and set my network from the CDMA/EVDO auto to the CDMA/EVDO/LTE auto, and when I did so, it says I'm receiving 0 bars of 3g. But when I do a speedtest it has normal 3g speeds similar to great coverage. Any ideas why the bars might not be showing?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Details hun. What rom? And Aosp or sense I'm assuming it's Aosp this is how mine looks. (No 4G :[)
♥


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh that's odd, I had the 3g icon It glitched out?

♥


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah sorry, first post to the forum and forgot to add those details! But I'm running CM7 RC 1.7 at the moment. Any other details needed?


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Taken at the exact same location


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you tried disabling that juice defender? just a thought


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

the only thing i notice is that you are not fully connected to google servers (hence the white 3g icon) so maybe thats it.
not really sure what to tell you, but i always have accurate signal with CM7 connected to 4G and 3G.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah ok, I've never known what those different colors meant. How do I fix that issue of not communicating with the google servers? Also, sometimes I will receive like 3 bars, but then there will be no 3g, then the 3g comes on and the signal goes back down to 0 bars again. I still show decent results with speedtest.net though. Very confusing.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

"villae81 said:


> Have you tried disabling that juice defender? just a thought


Yeah I tried that too, same issues tho


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> Ah ok, I've never known what those different colors meant. How do I fix that issue of not communicating with the google servers? Also, sometimes I will receive like 3 bars, but then there will be no 3g, then the 3g comes on and the signal goes back down to 0 bars again. I still show decent results with speedtest.net though. Very confusing.


the only way i have "fixed" it is to connect to gTalk or some other google app, or the market. i think after a while it would connect on its own, but that just speeds up the process.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

You tried changing radio?


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

So it appears that it isn't actually affecting the signal my phone is receiving, because if I switch to the dBm mode, it shows right around -80 for either one. The 3g still switches on and off when on the cdma+evdo/LTE mode tho. Also when I do a speedtest it says my network is lte but I'm still only on 3g..


----------

